# Verkaufe SCOTT Aspect 45 !!!BILLIG!!!



## fabi.14 (25. April 2010)

_Scott Aspect 45
_ *Rahmen:* *Scott Aspect Aluminium 6061, hydroform*
*Gabel*: *Suntour XCR, hydraulischer Lock Out, 100mm
* *Steuersatz:* *Ritchey semi integrated* *
Schaltwerk:* *Shimano Deore**
* *Umwerfer*: *Shimano FD-M310
* *Schalthebel:* *Shimano SL-M360, Rapid Fire, 8fach
* *Bremse*: *Shimano BR-M486, hydraulische Scheibenbremse
* *Kurbel:**Shimano FC-M361 42/32/22
* *Innenlager*: *Shimano UN26
* *Kette*: *KMC
* *Zahnkranz:* *Shimano CS HG30, 8fach 11-32
* *Lenker*: *Scott Aspect Riser, Alu, 620mm, 20mm erhöht* *Vorbau* *Scott 1-1/8"* *
Sattelstütze:* *Scott 26,8mm* *Sattel* *Scott Aspect
* *Pedal*: *SP-910-S* *Laufräder* *Nabe vorn: Formula, hinten Shimano RM65, Felge Rigida ZAC 19 Hohlkammer, Edelstahlspeichen
* *Reifen*: *Scott Ozon 26x2,0* 
















*Die Rahmengröße beträgt L*





*Verkaufe ein Scott Aspect 45. Bis auf ein paar Gebrauchsspuren an Kettenstrebe, am Sattel und ein, zwei Schrammen ist es tipp top. Ich habe es letzten Sommer gekauft etwas gefahren den Winter hab ich ganz pause gemacht. Und diesen Sommer möchte ich mir was Downhill mässigeres kaufen.
Es besteht noch Garantie und alle Dokumente sind noch vorhanden und werden mitgeliefert.
VB: 390  super billig!!! 

Bei Interesse schreibt an mich ein Foto folgt auch noch*


----------



## DennyM (20. Mai 2010)

Hätte interesse...ist es Selbstabholung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

